# GT# 37 Los Angeles Lakers (25-11) @ Seattle Supersonics (9-27) [1-14]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Los Angles Lakers 




































[PG] D. Fisher [SG] K. Bryant [SF]L. Walton [PF] L. Odom [C] K. Brown


The Seattle Supersonics




































[PG] E. Watson [SG] K. Durant [SF] J. Green [PF] N. Collison [C] K. Thomas

*SPOTLIGHT PLAYERS*















*GAME NOTES
SEASON & SERIES NOTES; CONNECTIONS​*


> The Lakers, who have won each of their last two season series against the Sonics, lead their current season series with Seattle 1-0 with three games remaining. Los Angeles has faced Seattle in the regular season on 208 occasions and leads the all-time series 125-83. The Lakers are 7-3 in their last 10 games against the Sonics and have won five of their last six against Seattle overall. At home, the Lakers have gone 7-3 their last 10 games against the Sonics and are 10-7 all-time against Seattle at STAPLES Center. In Seattle, the Lakers have gone 5-5 in their last 10 road games but have won three of their last four games at Key Arena. Under head coach Phil Jackson, the Lakers are 17-11 against Seattle. In his most recent trip to Seattle April 6, Kobe Bryant established a Lakers series record with 46 points only to surpass it nine days later with 50 points against the Sonics April 15, 2007 in Los Angeles. In those games, he surpassed the old mark of 45 points established by himself in January of 2003 and Jerry West in December of 1970. In 40 career games including 33 starts, Kobe Bryant is averaging 24.1 points against the Sonics but has averaged 43.7 points against Seattle in their last three meetings. Additionally, Lakers forward Ronny Turiaf played high school basketball with Sonics center Johan Petro in France and for the French National Team in the 2006 FIBA World Championship in Japan. Lamar Odom and Sonics forward Chris Wilcox played one season together (2002-03) with the Los Angeles Clippers. Wilcox was traded from the Sonics to the Clippers in 2006 in exchange for current Lakers forward Vladimir Radmanovic. The Lakers defeated the Sonics 126-106 during a preseason matchup in Bakersfield on 10/18/07.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damnit...Ridnour and Wilcox have both missed the last few games, but they are both going to play against us tomorrow.

Just our luck...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

who cares...Bynum is down:sad::no::sad::no: (i do, but this sucks)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

**** that ****!! Lets go out there and hand the Sonics their asses to show a united front!!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

woo


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Its time for Kobe to welcome Kevin Durant to NBA. Lets go out there and kick somne Sonic *** for Bynum.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers will hopefully win this one, and not be so down on Bynum being out.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

kwames going to have a monster game today i guarentee it


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

dannyM said:


> kwames going to have a monster game today i guarentee it


I'm going to go ahead and guarantee that he doesn't...

I will, however, guarantee that Kobe averages 32+ppg in the time that Bynum is out.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

wilcocks and Watson always kills the lakers,and I don't expect it to change tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This game is beyond crucial. The philosophy of beating teams that we're supposed to beat must remain with the nasty stretch coming up in a few weeks. Keep the winning streak alive!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*​


> The Sonics continue to struggle through the first half of the season. Seattle won six games in a three week period between the end of November and December 21. But since then, Seattle has suffered through a rash of various injuries and the losses have mounted. The Sonics have now lost eight of their last nine games.
> 
> Seattle now starts Watson, Durant, Green, Collison, and Thomas. The bench players getting regular time include West, Szczerbiak, Wilkens, and Petro. Chris Wilcox has not played in their last five games due to a dislocated right pinkie finger. Ridnour has not played in two weeks but is available. Seattle still does a good job of pushing the ball and running the lanes. Their bigs really run the floor. They will set random screen and rolls. This team will play hard from beginning to end. We cannot let their record lull us into not respecting them. The have players with offensive capabilities and can have big nights.
> 
> ...


*THINGS TO KNOW: SONICS*​


> *
> Things You Already Know:*
> As predicted, the Sonics are one of the worst teams in the league records wise and haven’t shown many signs this year of improving anytime in the near future. One of the lone bright spots on the team has been rookie Kevin Durant who averages 20 points a night, but on only 40.6% shooting. Chris Wilcox is also having a solid year for Seattle, scoring 13 points and pulling down over seven rebounds per game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game is underway...Lakers up 7-2 early behind Kobe's 5 points.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

links please


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

got it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with 9 of our 13 points early on. I expected nothing less, but he's playing well while doing so. A couple of his missed shots, it looked like he got fouled, but no calls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame has 2 fouls...but Phil is keeping him in the game for some reason...at least he scored...that's already more than I expected from him tonight.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shoot shoot shoot everybody! **** passing!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Kobe is gona drop 36, and Durant 28.

Kwame will finish with 10 points and 8 boards.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil Jackson pisses me off...Kwame picked up his 3rd foul now and is probably gone for the rest of the half, meaning we're going to be playing small ball for the rest of the half.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

3 for Kwame... Get ready to see some Odom at C tonight.. Probably to start the fourth with Sasha, Vlad, Coby, and Luke all out on the floor with him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL Kwame with 3 fouls :lol:

Is Odom playing center now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Turns out there's only 2 fouls on Kwame, not 3...someone ****ed up apparently.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

29-28 Sonics after the first quarter. We need to win this game and extend the winning-streak to 7 before facing Phoenix on Thursday night.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Is nobody else watching this game?

Our bench is playing very well right now. Lakers are up 44-35 with about 8 minutes left in the first half. Turiaf is doing very well.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I am but I think you've got this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wally Sczerbiak has caught fire, and the lead is down to 4 now, with two free throws coming up for Seattle.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No defense in the paint


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

everything was fine until Wally decided to take the matchup with the Lakers personal. What makes it worse is that Ariza was hounding him and he was just hot. I can't stand it when bum players are hot. I would feel alot better if it Luke Ridinour killing us because he should be killing us if Fisher and Farmer is guarding him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe heating up ever since he got back into the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

64-62 Lakers at the half. We can't let the Sonics score this many points on us in a half...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Horrid defense!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's kobe vs. the sonics... while the 4 other guys on the squad just sit and watch kobe do his thing.

that's what happens when you don't involve your teammates in the offense. kobe had an excuse to do it 2 years ago, but not now.. yet he does it anyways.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Still got some problems. If kobe is going to be taking everyshot he has TO MAKE THEM. ANd I do hope that Phil has the Balls to tell Kobe that.

I read recently that Phil feels that Walton has distance himself with Ariza for the starting role......WHAT THE ****!!!?? Put Ariza in PLEASE. If Wally is going to start the second half then we really need him. Ariza was getting burned be wally but not because he was open.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Without Bynum, these Supersonics are having a slam fest on us.



Even Nick Collison is throwing earth shattering jams.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One very good thing to take out of the first half is that we only had 2 turnovers...

The bad thing is our defense, in spurts, was terrible.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The One said:


> Still got some problems. If kobe is going to be taking everyshot he has TO MAKE THEM. ANd I do hope that Phil has the Balls to tell Kobe that.



Even if he is making them, I would rather not see Kobe gun for 40-50 points when he can,especially when almost everyone is playing great offensively, Kobe needs to realize this. I mean damn it, he's been here for years and he knows full well it aint gonna happen.


Sometimes Kobe not shooting well is actually a blessing for us. At least he is forced to play a much more team oriented game.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe killing them softly...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kwame reviving them.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Walton sucks, Kwame sucks, Kobe's greedy, and Defense is absent. That is the story of the game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We are just not getting stops on defense.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kwame playing for the Sonics too, it is 6 on 4.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Did you see Phil's facial reaction when Kwame was called for 3 seconds?

:lol:


Its that kind of look a Father would have when their kids screwed up pretty bad and embarassed him in front of his friends.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Kwame is making Collison look like a superstar.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We are just not getting stops on defense.


And this should has nothing to do with Bynum being gone. Odom has been terrible with his defensive timing and rotations


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Supersonics cheerleaders>Laker Girls thats for sure...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Odom is just a soft patsy...plain and simple.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

One of my dreams in my life is to see Kwame finish a play strong/well...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's taking over this game...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kwame is useless piece of ****, now he can't even defend.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I cannot believe that Kwame actually went over to help Fisher double-team Luke ****ing Ridnour...of course, it led to an uncontested layup (which the Sonics bigs know how to make), and on the next trip down, Durant also gets a wide open layup.

Now we're down 2.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers making this ****ty Seattle team like they are Phoenix Suns.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

And why does Phil prefer that useless Luke over Ariza.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Put Ronny and Farmar back in. Kobe looks like he is out of gas.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

put farmar in for fish, can't stand this bad d. 

we need an upgrade to kwame too, i think even helen kheller would be a step up.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Ronny learning Kwame's offense.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

7 and 6/7 weeks left


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

WTF is Kwame doing trying to double team their guard near half court??? Not only is he useless on the court, he is an IDIOT!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Now we're done.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

My lord... NO Bynum= NO Wins...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

the sonics look soooooooo much better w/ ridinour


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I dont know what you guys expected going into the 4th..we gave up 95+ to the silver metalist in the special olympics...


The next 2 months will be hell..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Why did Odom make the trip??? He is doing nothing and should be stepping up with Kobe on the bench. Useless.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

it looks to me like durant is trying to be a hero against kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom's doing something with his 12 boards and 7 assists.

Huge shot by Ariza, and just overall good play by our bench tonight.

43 points from the bench thus far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

clien said:


> it looks to me like durant is trying to be a hero against kobe


I'm sort of getting that feeling as well.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Odom atleast rebounds the ball, otherwise Collison is killing Turiaf and Kwame on the offensive rebounds.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why did Phil just take out Farmar and Ariza?!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sometimes, Kobe really just makes me wonder what the hell he's doing...that was a horrible shot he took. Sonics regain the lead with 4:50 left.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Phil Jackson is an IDOIT. why did he take out Farmer and Ariza. Ariza just made a three and farmer was running the pick and roll


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I would have liked to see Farmar stay in the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers defense tonight is absolutely atrocious.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Ariza should go in for lamar right now! he is killing us....HORRIBLE help D


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

These next 2 months are going to be awful.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This team is about to lose 8 out of their next 12 games if Kobe continues to play like this.


Man.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

And why is Luke on the floor?


We need defense, put Ariza back.



I love how Farmer is playing.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

lol kwame is so bad that kobe won't even pick and roll with him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge shot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke better make these ****ing free throws...

He makes the 1st...and makes the 2nd! 3-point lead with a minute to go!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...Durant just tied it...****.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe with the huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuggeeee miss...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sonics ball...21 seconds left...tie game...chance to win at the buzzer...Kobe took a horrible shot...no idea why he shot a 3...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Of course...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

There goes the game


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

just double durant you know he's going to ball hog it up


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm not mad that he shot a 3. I just wish he or someone took the shot with about 30 seconds or so.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I smell a foul.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

C'mon...no fouls!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kevin Durant about to send the Lakers fans in tears


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank God Durant is an absolute idiot.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

YEAHHHHHHHH kobe for DPOY


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Good thing that the Sonics finally made a bad play


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Note to KD...Kobe owns you!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

gotta love rookies


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe about to make Sonics fans cry...


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we should have called a timeout for a 2for1


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe...nice


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Watson for DPOY


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

FOr the first time it isn't Kobe's fault that we did not score. But now it's over time and the sonics are pumped game over


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Farmer needs to play.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geeze...we are so darn predictible.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

So is Phoenix going to beat us by 40 or 50 on Thursday?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Can we please have farmer out there. He was not afraid to call for a screen from Kwame. I don't think Phil is telling Kobe to stop shooting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

First overtime game this season for the Lakers. Hopefully we'll walk away with a win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke Walton can kiss my ***.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Take Walton Out Please!!!!!!!>>>>please!!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

WTF is Kwame doing???


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Luke has to hit those wide open shots.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** this team...this ****ing season is over...wow do we ****ing suck without bynum...this is bull****..


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Thats it game...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LOL, we're going to lose to the Sonics! Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe is pissing me off tonight, he just settles for jumpers.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> **** this team...this ****ing season is over...wow do we ****ing suck without bynum...this is bull****..


Gotta admit. I like it when you rant...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Their front line is absolutely killing us tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate these close *** games...I feel like I'm going to have a heart attack.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They need to ****ing rebound.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Their front line is absolutely killing us tonight.


Understatement of the year.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

By the time Bynum gets back...Kobe is going to be in a wheelchair.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Settle has 54 rebounds , 14 offensive rebounds, that is what is killing the Lakers.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

ceejaynj said:


> By the time Bynum gets back...Kobe is going to be in a wheelchair.


:lol:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

God man Durant is worst than Kobe


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am going crazy here...please, for the love of all us Lakers fans, WIN!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

WTF is Odom doing a three...what a brick!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KKKKOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Kobe!!!!!!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They need to foul one of their big men, i.e. Kurt Thomas.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Kobe...BANG!!! :yay:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok nice shot by Kobe, but why the hell would you nut run out the freaking clock?


Now Seattle has a chance to tie or win it.


MAN!!!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

The way this game has been going I see durant for 3 for the winner.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Ballgame, 123-121 Lakers.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

:cheers: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Durant is trying to be Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow! Wow! Wow!

I love Kobe!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm glad it was Collison who missed!!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

HOLY **** I'm exhausted.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geeze...we made the Sonics look good. It is going to be a long two months!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, we're 1st place in the western conference now.

but now we have tough games ahead of us, and we're playing really bad.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Man Kobe took some awful shots but he came through at the end.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

All i can say is that the SUns are going to **** us up good.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOWOWOWOWOW!!! I'm at the airport heading back to school in Atlanta and I just watched the end of the 4th Q and all of OT on my cpu...what a finish!

This is what Kobe needs to do without Andrew. It looked a hell of a lot like last season but hey, we won.

And wow does LO stink.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers are the top team in the west , lol lol lol


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

The One said:


> All i can say is that the SUns are going to **** us up good.


Yeah, Steve Nash is licking his chops right now.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

didnt like this victory at all... reminiscent of the 06-07 season with all those pick n rolls and easy buckets and kobe taking billion of shots

also i want to apologize for giving kwame benefit of the doubt, he's garbage, period.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The One said:


> All i can say is that the SUns are going to **** us up good.


No way, it is just one of those games, like the time where lakers got man-handled by Boozer and Okur less Jazz.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Theonee said:


> No way, it is just one of those games, like the time where lakers got man-handled by Boozer and Okur less Jazz.


I'll just keep telling myself that: "It's just one of those game"


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe has got to pass the ball against Phoenix. I doubt we will win if he shoot the ball 25+ times.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> also i want to apologize for giving kwame benefit of the doubt, he's garbage, period.


Luke sucks too.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Luke sucks too.


**** you *****. 


i was trying to keep that on the low but yeah he sucks.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Luke Walton Sucks! Odom Sucks! Ronny's Fouls Suck! Kwame Sucks

A eye soaring collection of SUCK!!!

Complete and total........ Garbage!!!!

end of rant


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dannyM said:


> kwames going to have a monster game today i guarentee it


eat that


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Odom has another awful game, and doesn't step up at all for us when Bynum goes down as expected.

Kobe took 40+ shots... not good.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> Kobe has got to pass the ball against Phoenix. I doubt we will win if he shoot the ball 25+ times.


Well, Kobe took a lot of shots, but when the game was tied 121-121, the Lakers had two possessions and Kobe drove into the paint, kicked it out for some good looks and, well, no one scored.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

SuperSonics 99, Lakers 106( last game) For some reason Seattle played good last game too, so this doesn't worry me.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Odom has another awful game, and doesn't step up at all for us when Bynum goes down as expected.
> 
> Kobe took 40+ shots... not good.


Yeah but then again...he made one short of exactly 50% of them.

Everyone else for the Lakers shot the ball well with the exception of two of the main guys who need to make up for Andrew's absence...Luke and Lamar. That is what is not good.

3-15 from Odom? Jesus Christ man, stop shooting jump shots. You suck at them.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

dannyM said:


> eat that


LOL come on man...10 and 10 in 38 minutes is far from a monster game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe saved our bacon today. He was outstanding.Odom,Fisher,and Walton were awful on both ends. Kwame was well Kwame. 

Just one of those games in a long season. we lost these games last season.

We'll be ready for the Suns, this was a back to back against a team that played incredible. 

Odom though really needs to self analize and figure out a way to support Kobe and the team more from a scoring standpoint is he even capable of scoring 25 or so occasionally.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

To kinda give Kobe benifit of the doubt, the Sonics only double kobe three times the entire game! Kobe has been bumped and doubled all season so of course Kobe is going to go crazy if he sees a rookie on him and no double team. But still Derick fisher is still out their and he should ran a play for him some how.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame is in awful shape as well he's gonna need to be paced the next couple weeks until he gets in real good shape or he could go down with injury.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

For everyone hating on Lamar Odom, I agree that he sucked tonight in terms of scoring. But the guy had 14 boards and 7 assists, so he still deserves some credit.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> To kinda give Kobe benifit of the doubt, the Sonics only double kobe three times the entire game! Kobe has been bumped and doubled all season so of course Kobe is going to go crazy if he sees a rookie on him and no double team. But still Derick fisher is still out their and he should ran a play for him some how.


Not like Dfish or anyone else other than a couple bench guys played well.

Although critt was good for a stretch.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The One said:


> To kinda give Kobe benifit of the doubt, the Sonics only double kobe three times the entire game! Kobe has been bumped and doubled all season so of course Kobe is going to go crazy if he sees a rookie on him and no double team. But still Derick fisher is still out their and he should ran a play for him some how.


Not like Dfish or anyone else other than a couple bench guys played well.

Although critt was good for a stretch.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The only decent thing Kwame use to do was play defense, now, he isn't capable of doing that either, so he has become completely useless.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> For everyone hating on Lamar Odom, I agree that he sucked tonight in terms of scoring. But the guy had 14 boards and 7 assists, so he still deserves some credit.


I agree, without Lamar, Collison, was eating up on the offensive rebounds, part of reason, this game was close.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If Kwame gives us 10 and 10 with good defense I'd take that. He's not Bynum but that would be solid at center.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> For everyone hating on Lamar Odom, I agree that he sucked tonight in terms of scoring. But the guy had 14 boards and 7 assists, so he still deserves some credit.


I'd say that's nothing compared to his shooting... which is 3-15.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> If Kwame gives us 10 and 10 with good defense I'd take that. He's not Bynum but that would be *solid at center*.


No. He's just _solid. _Where's that statue picture that we use for Kwame picture in the game threads


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

This reminds me of Kwame's hands...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^I believe his hands are the opposite of that aren't they? A small handed 7 footer who shot puts the ball towards the backboard...yes?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's too bad basketball isn't played with cakes. Kwame would never miss.


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

As bad as that was to watch. The man still is the definition of clutch...










Time & Time again :worthy:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> eat that


LoL


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> If Kwame gives us 10 and 10 with good defense I'd take that. He's not Bynum but that would be solid at center.


Honestly, I could live with 8 and 8. Eff it, if thats too much, give me 6 and 7. The only thing Kwame needs to do is stay on his ground defensively, and avoid those stupid turnovers and violations.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> If Kwame gives us 10 and 10 with good defense I'd take that. He's not Bynum but that would be solid at center.





Eternal said:


> I'd say that's nothing compared to his shooting... which is 3-15.


Yup. Pretty bad shooting. And his defense was also atrocious. And he was shocked that Phil took him out and took a risk by putting Turiaf instead (who had 5 fouls)?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i rather have kwame play good defense and give us 0 and 0

he was absolutely horrible defensively


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Toss2Moss said:


> As bad as that was to watch. The man still is the definition of clutch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Least Kwame was boxing out, just waiting for that rebound..! :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

when collison goes for 22 points

you know your center 1)dont know how to defend the p&r 2)dont know how to box out 3)dont know how to challenge shots


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Least Kwame was boxing out, just waiting for that rebound..! :biggrin:


youre being sarcastic right? he was getting man handled by collison on that play. lucky kobe made that shot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Kobe is gona drop 36, and Durant 28.
> *
> Kwame will finish with 10 points and 8 boards.*


Very close...good call.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dannyM said:


> youre being sarcastic right? he was getting man handled by collison on that play. lucky kobe made that shot


Ofcourse lol, Kwame's BEHIND collison, pushing him TOWARDS the ball :lol:



Basel57 said:


> Very close...good call.


Ah his 2 offensive boards proved me wrong ..

I was pretty far off on Kobe/Durant though, who wulda thought Kobe would take 44 field goal attempts and Durant would hit 6 of 26 shots..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

^ good you detected my ability to counter your sarcasm with my very own


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dannyM said:


> ^ good you detected my ability to counter your sarcasm with my very own


wtf man you're confusing me..

All I know is Kwame Brown is hilarious :lol:


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Kwame needs to stop reaching in when he plays defense. He's picking up all these ticky tacks and wasting fouls. Just bend your knees, slide your feet, keep your arms out by your side, and stay low when you play defense. Kwame's not gonna pick pocket Earl Watson when he reaches over his back. I've also noticed Kwame has been learning the art of the flop. That flop he did against Wilcox was retarded, just jump, try and block the shot for Christ sake. I can live with Luke and Lamar's performances because they have certain skills their good at. Kwame looks like a big burnt chocolate cake out there, earning a paycheck for doing absolutley nothing. He needs to throw himself out.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Holy mother of god I want to slap down Kwame Brown. How do you let Nick Collison slap you around like that? Pathetic. 

Otherwise, at least it was a win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I missed the game... Sounds like I'm lucky....

At least we won... But man OT with the Sonics....? :lol:

It took 48 points from Kobe to win a game vs the sonics??????

It's like last season all over again.. Kobe will have to get 40 a night at least just to stay in the playoff hunt...


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Critt, Farmer, Ariza all need more minutes. Walton needs to get zero


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ugly win, but i'll take it. Phil should fine Kwame every time he takes a shot.:azdaja:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

kwame needs to dunk, i don't he can, he's done it once out of 30 shots when he doesn't brick his layups


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Thank God that i was snowboarding for this one. 48pts from Kobe to beat the ****ing Sonics in OT????


----------

